# Research on Turbo sr20de



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

I know I'm double posting (shame on me), but I thought you turbo monkeys would know more.....

I just want to double check everything before I start dropping money on parts.....sorry I'm anal....

I am doing some beginning research on the cheapest way to turbo my car but the amount of threads on the subject is very overwhelming and 90% really don't offer much info. I am trying to find a list of the MINIMUM amount of parts needed to turbo my car. My goal is to (relatively) cheaply turbo w/ a beginner setup. I am not looking for extreme gains to start off w/ but am looking to be jumping at least over 200hp and hoping to be in the 215-225hp range. This is the list on the sticky above but wanted to make sure it is still accurate and/or if anything has changed w/ the release of new parts or if there is a better alternative. The list is suppose to be the most basic setup. Opinions? Thanks. 

JWT ECU
370cc injectors
T25 turbo
Bluebird DET Manifold
OEM or Custom Downpipe
Some sort of OEM BOV
Hotshot Intercooler with piping
3inch exhaust
Manual Boost Controller
ACT Street/Strip Clutch

Also, why isn't an AFC needed?


----------



## eugenefl (Apr 3, 2003)

zeno said:


> *JWT ECU
> 370cc injectors
> T25 turbo
> Bluebird DET Manifold
> ...


1st item on your list is why. I'm not a turbo monkey, just a SEARCH nerd. Hell, the letters on my SEARCH button are starting to fade. 

To quote someone on the SR20DEforum, "Not sure what year car you have and all that but your gonna need an ecu, either Stock DE with SAFC or JWT reprogrammed."

You can read the rest here: http://www.sr20deforum.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=39904&highlight=SAFC+JWT+ECU 

Its not very in depth, but the question does get answered.

Enjoy.


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

> 1st item on your list is why. I'm not a turbo monkey, just a SEARCH nerd. Hell, the letters on my SEARCH button are starting to fade.


This is info. I found after searching. There is about 1000 threads on adding a turbo, that is a shitload of info. to read through. This is what I found, I wanted to make sure it is correct before I start buying shit and possibly going down the wrong road.




> You can read the rest here: http://www.sr20deforum.com/showthre...ht=SAFC+JWT+ECU


This was helpful but this guy is swapping a ga16 for a sr20det.


----------

